# Lens Correction Profiles



## hbradshaw (Jul 11, 2011)

Hello:

Does anyone happen to have the Lightroom Lens Correction Profiles for the following two lenses:

Nikon AF-S DX NIKKOR 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G VR and Sigma 10-20mm f/4-5.6 EX DC HSM Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jul 11, 2011)

I see both of them there already.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 11, 2011)

Hmm...both of these profiles are listed in my LR3.4 installation, so if you haven't installed the (free) upgrade it would probably be a good idea. Be aware, though, that the lens profiles are typically available for RAW files only....there are some profiles for Jpegs, but this is a much reduced subset of the lenses and I don't think these two lenses will have Jpeg profiles.

So if you shoot Jpeg, you're probably out of luck....but if you shoot RAW they should be available in 3.4.


----------



## hbradshaw (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi,

I don't see them.  I'm using Lightroom 3 Version 3.4.1.

I go into Develop and Lens Correction.  I click on Nikon for Make.  When I click for the model, the lens doesn't appear.  The same goes for the Sigma lens.  How do you see it or how did you get it?

Thanks


----------



## hbradshaw (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi,

Yes, I imported a RAW image and the lenses do appear.  I was accidentally looking at a JPG.  That would explain it.


----------



## erro (Jul 11, 2011)

A related question: can one find other profiles than the ones included in Lightroom by default?

I have a Sigma 17-35/2,8-4,0 that I use on my Nikon D700 but it doesn't appear in the Lens correction list. Is it available somewhere?


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jul 11, 2011)

Check the Adobe Lens Profile Downloader for user-contributed profiles.  It's available from Adobe Labs.


----------



## erro (Jul 11, 2011)

Mark Sirota said:


> Check the Adobe Lens Profile Downloader for user-contributed profiles.  It's available from Adobe Labs.



If I get this right I have to do the following to even be able to search for what profiles are available:
- first download and install a special Adobe downloader program (why? downloads work with simple lionks)
- then download and install the Lens profile download plugin (why? I just want to search to begin with)

This actually bugs be quite a bit.... why make it so complicated?


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jul 11, 2011)

Maybe because they didn't have time to build it into LR3.  That's why it's still on Labs, I suspect.


----------



## erro (Jul 11, 2011)

Maybe, but the search could just be right there on the webpage....

Is there a kind person out there with all the Adobe stuff installed that can check if the Sigma 17-35/2,8-4,0 is available?


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jul 11, 2011)

Yes, there's one there for the Sigma 17-35 made on a D3S.  Unfortunately the entire profile was made at ƒ/11, so it's not a perfect profile, but it should be fine for distortion correction at least.  Now you'll need to install the software to retrieve it...


----------



## erro (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks a lot Mark. Looks like I have to install Adobes "download manager" then... but why, o why....?


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm pretty sure you don't need to install the download manager -- I didn't.  But it has been a long time since I installed that stuff...


----------



## erro (Jul 12, 2011)

Mark Sirota said:


> I'm pretty sure you don't need to install the download manager -- I didn't.  But it has been a long time since I installed that stuff...



From Adobes site:
[h=3]_Lens Profile Downloader Preview 3_[/h]_This download provides the Lens Profile Downloader. To install the application, please make sure that you have a version of Adobe AIR present on your system. Once you have Adobe AIR installed, download the Lens Profile Downloader and install it by double-clicking the *.air file._

_


Download the Lens Profile Downloader (AIR, 1.0 MB)_
http://www.adobe.com/products/air/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adobe_Integrated_Runtime
[URL="http://webglossary.co.uk/articles/what-is-adobe-air/"]http://webglossary.co.uk/articles/what-is-adobe-air/

I [/URL]still don't understand why Adobe insists on installing some kind of software on my computer just to download a file? Even worse: I have to download and install AIR in order to be able to download the "Lens profile downloader" which in turn allows me to download and install lens profiles!?!??

I mean, Lightroom is great, but this AIR stuff really makes me wonder.....


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jul 12, 2011)

erro said:


> I still don't understand why Adobe insists on installing some kind of software on my computer just to download a file? Even worse: I have to download and install AIR in order to be able to download the "Lens profile downloader" which in turn allows me to download and install lens profiles!?!??


Because there is more to it than just "downloading files". It's a GUI with selection possibilities, remarks, ratings, ....

Beat


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jul 12, 2011)

I understand what you're saying now.  Adobe AIR is not a download manager -- it is a runtime enviroment.  You can't run the Lens Profile Downloader without it.


----------

